# Anyone chartered with BVI Yacht Charters?



## Havana (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi all - my first post. I lived on a boat in the BVI 20 years ago but haven't been back for ten years now. We are planning to bareboat this September with BVI Yacht Charters and would be grateful for any and all advice on this outfit. Celebrating a big birthday and want to make it special.
Thank you guys!


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Welcome aboard!!! SN is excellent for most things but for recent information about the BVI I suggest you try traveltalkonline dot com forums.


----------



## Havana (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome and the advice FarCry - much appreciated.
Have you been to BVI at all in the last few years?
Thank you!


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Yes, I got over there usually a couple dozen times per year but I don't have any first hand knowledge of BVI Yacht Charters.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I concure with FarCry - the BVI forums "over there" are full of charterers and there is going to be no lack of response regarding BVI Yacht Charters since they aren't a small outfit.


----------



## Havana (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks Zanshin - I kind of liked it over here. But any other BVI sailing related advice you got - I'd greatly appreciate.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Havana - if you feel like it, take a gander at my web site, there are some pages on the BVI, an interactive geocoded picture browser and lots of daily diary/blog pages with pictures (with circles and arrows and a paragraph on the back of each one) of the BVI over a couple of years.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Here is some info on BVI YC. I would recommend booking your charter via Ed. Hamilton. They know all the companies and will get you the best deal.

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/chartering/97927-bvi-charter-re-cap.html


----------

